# Postman’s clock



## 1133rob (Aug 8, 2018)

I have always had great assistance on forums, so first of all can I thank anyone who has time to assist.

My late father was a clock fanatic. I am trying to reinstate a postman's alarm but unfortunately two thing a are hampering me. It has been in a box for 10 years and my mum also chucked the weights away.

I have two 1260 weights, I believe I have the clock square but it only runs for a few minutes. I'm not an expert at all but don't think the tick is quite right. I have tried heavier weights and it is a little more successful.

So really my first question is, if the clock weights are not right will that cause me issues and my other thought is it just dirt.

thank you in anticipation.

Best regards Rob


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

In general, any restoration should start with a thorough clean and re-lube of all the mechanism. Then you can look at other factors - - :yes:


----------

